# homemade



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

spent a little time tying tonight, just getting into it really but wanted to try a few patterns that I though looked for. Left side for tarpon right side will hopefully get some action this weekend on the albies I keep hearing about think any of them will work?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking good! May wanna experiment with some anti-fouling measures on your rabbit strip flies in the future. Cast the ones you have and see what they do, then tinker if you have problems. I like longer strips like the ones you tied, but they can be a pain to manage when your in a hot bite.


----------

